# Teams first comp!!!



## bustedluckbarbq

Off the Hoof BBQ Crew is proud to announce there first entry in a competition!!!

The team is:
Smokeys My Pet - Blake
Gramason - Lance
Busted Luck BBQ - Mark

We are going to the Comp at:
Galvinell's Meats 
461 Ragan Rd 
Conowingo, MD 21918-1224

KCBS rules... Looking forward to a great time this weekend!!!

We are entering all four catagories:
Pulled Pork
Brisket
Chicken
Ribs

We got sponsored by a close friend to all of us - Fred Zellman
Zellman Funeral Home, P.A.

Wish us luck - we will try to make all our friends here proud!!

Look for Results, qview, and pics of the comp sometime Monday


----------



## stfron

Good luck!  I hope to compete this year locally..


----------



## bbq bubba

Way to go Mark!
I wish you guys the best of luck!
Anything i can help ya with, let me know.
Remember, have fun, have fun, and enjoy yourselves! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Do you have a link to that event?


----------



## flyin'illini

Good luck, Mark & team.


----------



## capt dan

Have fun, and take notes! I bet  your team will do very well!


----------



## cowgirl

That's great news Mark! Good luck to you three.


----------



## funh2o

Mark...good luck to you and the rest of  the team. Have fun and be sure to post the Q-view.  

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## mossymo

BustedLuckBarBQ
I hope you all knock their socks off and give them a run for their money, best of luck to all of you. Hopefully someday I will feel comfortable trying something like this (and have the time).....


----------



## desertlites

good luck team-have a blast and learn.


----------



## daddio

good luck to you and your team,like has been said take notes,after our first competition we took about a day or two to let it all sink in,we took second in shoulder in our class,but after a few days then we sat down and went over notes  and made notations and compiled a good list of improvements. just a suggestion, good luck and have fun.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

The only link I've found was by doing a search for it and found a post on a "smoke ring" site...

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/vi...15bafb8b92ec2e

We found out about it because we are pretty local to it...


----------



## craig chamberlain

Good luck guys,can't wait to hear the results and see the Q-view.


----------



## allen

Good Luck Busted, You and Team will have a great time. This is where and how you pick up tips and advice,


----------



## teeotee

Good luck in the comp guys ......


----------



## richtee

Go git 'em guys! And put the chicken on early...sigh  ;{)


----------



## kookie

Best of luck guys and remember to have fun...........Have lots of good food and good beer and lots of fun................


----------



## fatback joe

Good luck!!!

Congrats to you for getting out there and doing it, but be warned, it is addictive.


----------



## tmw611

You and the boys go out there and smoke em! 

Good luck!


----------



## jts70

Give them hell guys!!


----------



## chargrilled

Best of luck to ya, show em the best side of your butts.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Excited to hear about the event and the good times


----------



## richtee

Hehehe...that's good. Three Men and a Butt must remember that one!


----------



## earache_my_eye

ouch....


----------



## gooose53

When I entered my first comp,  all I wished for is that we didn't come in last!!  Good Luck guys, and remember to have some fun!!


----------



## gooose53

Oh, and don't listen to Rich on the chicken.....:)


----------



## gramason

Thank you all for the support, can't wait to see how we do.


----------



## travcoman45

May the smoke gods smile upon yer smoker!  Good luck fellers!  Yall will do us proud I'm sure!


----------



## bertjo44

Yes, good luck. I am excited for you. Hope to compete at some point in the future myself.


----------



## taz6317

Good luck guys!  I'll look for ya there tomorrow, only live about a mile away.


----------



## smok'n steve

Hope you guys do good---bring your cameras:-)

We are all pulling for you!!!!!

Steve


----------



## gooose53

Wanting to know how the contest went?  Any news?


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

No great news....  we didnt bring home any trophies.... Placed pretty good in a couple catagories... will post pics later... on a little bit of a time line today.... Smokeys my pet has our score sheets on of us will post how we did over all.....

We didnt come in last anywhere....  guess thats good... didnt place anywhere near what we hoped for tho...

Look out Bel Air!!!  we are already in the mode to get ready for the next one!!

Learned a few things....  Thanks for all the support!!!  Like i said we will post more info/pics later!

Congrats to those who did well at the comp!!


----------



## cowgirl

Can't wait to see the pics Mark, bet it was fun!


----------



## travcoman45

Hey ya guys competeted, thats the main thing, ya wern't last and that counts too!  Ifin yall had fun is the main thing!  Good luck on the next run, yall just keep improvin ya style and yall be movin right up the latter!  Keep up the good work fellas!


----------



## gooose53

It takes a lot just to get out there and do it.  Congrats on taking it on and not coming in last!!  That was my hope when I did my first one.....just don't come in last.  You learn something everytime you go out...continued success with the comps!!


----------



## fatback joe

As was already said...........congrats on just getting out there and doing it.  Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## funh2o

Congrats on giving it your best shot. Looking forward to the Q-View. As long as you guys had a good time and learned a few things along the way, it was a sucess. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## smokeys my pet

I Must Say It Was Fun Fun Fun. Really Enjoyed It And Looking Forward To More. Not Sure Who It Was That Said It Would Be Addicting To Compete But It Is Very True. We Got The Bug!!!!!!!!!!!

We Were 17 Of 20 Overall But I Am Not Disappointed As You Never Know What A Judge Will Be In The Mood For On Any Given Day. The Experience Alone With All The Other Teams Was Worth It To Me. Lots Of Great People Ot There To Have Fun Like Us Too.

If There Is Any Comps. In Your Area Do One And Have Fun. Remember There Will Be Leftovers To Take Home To Enjoy No Matter What The Judges Think.

Have Fun And Keep It Thin And Blue!!!!!!!


----------



## bbq bubba

You owe us some pics!!!


----------



## richtee

Not bad, Smoke. We had quite a few issues to contend with at the Eagle comp too... some forseen, some not. It's hard as heck... a real challenge to even make the times. I know...we missed chicken by about a half hour. Sigh.


----------



## fatback joe

Yeah, once you do one, you come away with a lot more respect for the teams that consistently place well...........harder than it seems like it should be.


----------



## geob

Good luck and have a great time

geob


----------



## shellbellc

Glad you have fun, I'm sure that higher rankings will come the more experience you get!  Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## hickory

Great job!! You met your goal of not finishing last and from here on it will only get better as you know what to expect. If you can't have fun at a BBQ contest (win or lose) you just aren't meant to have fun. Keep on smokin'.

Paul


----------

